# Cloudy eyes...can't get it under control



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm appealing for some help from you knowledgeable folks here. I have an established 55 gallon tank with a trio of protomelas taeniolatus (1M, 2F) and a quad of Ruby Red peacocks (1M, 3F). All have been living peacefully together for almost 3 years and both species have bred regularly. About 6 weeks ago, my ruby red male came down with a cloudy eye, which I have been unsuccessful at treating. He seems to be blind in that eye now and seems no worse for wear. He has adapted and is still healthy and has bred since becoming blind in that one eye. Recently, my other male came down with a cloudy eye. I have been treating with Melafix and Pimafix with no results. The fish is doing OK, but hides out a lot. I just noticed today that one of my female protomelas has a bit of red in her eye. I am at a loss as to what to do next. I have been testing my water regularly (just tested again before this post) and my parameters are normal. PH 7.8, temp 80, ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate less than 10. My water changes are 40% weekly along with gravel siphoning. What do I do?? I don't want a tank full of blind fish and I don't want to waste money on expensive and unecessary meds. Help!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Have you treated with meds? If so, what did you use and how long did you treat?

Daily water changes and Melafix will usually resolve eye issues, if they aren't caused by a bacterial infection.

Please give details as to what you've tried so far.


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Cichlidaholic, I have tried both Melafix and Pimafix, just to cover bacterial and fungal infections. It hasn't seemed to make a dent in the problem. I applied it to the tank water for a week and did water changes of 30% every second day. Don't know if that weakens the meds, but I wanted to keep my water pristine during treatment. The fish are not showing any signs of distress really and are adapting to their loss of sight, and I haven't seen a spread to any other parts of their bodies. But as it keeps hitting fish after fish, I'm really wondering what's causing this. I tested my tap water last night too and the parameters were all 0 (PH of 7.8). Is there a stronger medication I should try?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I had a very resistent bacterial issue with my peacocks and maracyn worked for me.
I couldn't get the cloud out of their eyes until I tried the maracyn.
I treated every day and did a 50% daily or every other day water change schedule.
I hope this helps and it isn't too late for your fish.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, Melafix is only a preventative for bacterial infections, and Pimafix is only a preventative for fungal infections, so if you're dealing with an actual infection, that's why it hasn't helped.

Injuries (scraping against rocks, even being netted, etc.) can also cause eye problems, but when it happens in more than one fish, that's doubtful.

I would treat the tank with Maracyn and Maracyn II at the same time, for 7 days. This will treat both gram positive and gram negative infections, so you're covering all your bases.

If the fish have lost their vision, you might not see any improvement, but you might prevent it from spreading to other fish.

Water changes will be good...


----------

